# New Depth Chart



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So with the addition of Luke Ridnour (http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...ill-sign-luke-ridnour-20140716,0,2469166.post) things are shaping up for this team.

PG Elfrid Payton/Luke Ridnour
SG Victor Oladipo/Ben Gordon/Willie Green
SF Aaron Gordon/Moe Harkless/Evan Fournier
PF Channing Frye/Tobias Harris/Andrew Nicholson
C Nikola Vucevic/Kyle O'Quinn

That's a team that suddenly has veteran leadership and a TON of shooting around an extremely young core. I see what SVG has planned here. 

What are your thoughts on this type of roster building?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Andrew Nicholson was arguably this team's best outside shooter last season. Now they have Frye, Ben Gordon, Ridnour, Fournier, and Willie Green? That's called addressing a need area. This team is not tanking, folks. They are going to try to establish a culture of winning this season.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I could see this team potentially sneaking into the playoffs. They'll be fun to watch.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm not so sure about that starting lineup. Admittedly, I didn't watch a ton of Magic basketball last year, but I tried to keep up because of Oladipo. I really doubt Payton or Gordon start, and I'm not sure either will average more than 20 mpg. I think it's more likely we see Ridnour/Oladipo/Harris/Frye/Vucevic with Oladipo playing spot minutes at the 1, Evan Fournier playing the 25 mpg 6th man, and Harkless, Payton, Gordon, and Nicholson competing for the final spots in an 8 or 9 man rotation.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Payton is not likely to start. I think he will start out as backup PG with Oladipo still manning the PG spot for now. Starting SG may end up being Fournier for now. 

Gordon is definitely, definitely not starting. He is nowhere near ready. Most likely starting SF will be Harris.

Probably Oladipo, Fournier, Harris, Frye, Vucevic. 

I think it's clear Orlando decided this year was their shot to load up via draft and now the plan is to let all these young guys develop with solid, good locker room vets around them. They'll see if 1 or 2 of these guys can develop into stars and/or developer them, keep their cap managed, and see if in a few years they can land a big named trade or free agent.


----------



## Chosen1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Payton may not start immediately but he's gonna be really good when given the chance


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Chosen1 said:


> Payton may not start immediately but he's gonna be really good when given the chance


Agreed. I was a bit worried not knowing much about him and passing up on guys like Exum and Smart. Exum may end up better but Payton does look like he could be quite an asset.

Most player comparisons are BS but Payton does really play a lot like Rondo. And just like Rondo did, he's got a horrific jumper. But Rondo, on his game, is one of the best in the game. If Orlando ends up with Rondo minus the attitude problems that is a pretty good get.

Payton will probably end up being better than Gordon.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

My guess is it'll be Ridnour/Olaldipo/Harris/Frye/Vucevic on opening night, maybe Harkless over Harris. Could go with Oladipo/Fournier in the backcourt, but I would be absolutely shocked if Aaron Gordon started. Payton will probably take Ridnour's spot by the end of the season.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I see this team winning 20 games at the most. Orlando has like 3 guys that can hit a jumper consistently outside 20 feet. In today's game where 3pt shooting is essential I just don't see Orlando being able to score with this roster.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> *I see this team winning 20 games at the most.* Orlando has like 3 guys that can hit a jumper consistently outside 20 feet. In today's game where 3pt shooting is essential I just don't see Orlando being able to score with this roster.


Can I take that bet, please?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I see this team winning 20 games at the most. Orlando has like 3 guys that can hit a jumper consistently outside 20 feet. In today's game where 3pt shooting is essential I just don't see Orlando being able to score with this roster.


LOL. They aren't winning any rings but 20 games is a bit rough. 

Orlando is not going to kill people from 3 but they've got guys who can hit them. Frye, Ridnour, Oladipo, Nicholson, Fournier ... Harris will probably be improved from the outside this year and maybe even Harkless. They will certainly win more than 20 games.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't see why you guys are upset with my 20 games prediction. First of all they're tanking so winning under 20 should be great in Orlando's perspective. Secondly Orlando won 23 games last year. They lost 2 of their best players last year in Affalo/Nelson for basically nothing. It's obvious at least to me that they are trying to tank it this year. It would be a good thing if they win under 20.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't see why you guys are upset with my 20 games prediction. First of all they're tanking so winning under 20 should be great in Orlando's perspective. Secondly Orlando won 23 games last year. They lost 2 of their best players last year in Affalo/Nelson for basically nothing. It's obvious at least to me that they are trying to tank it this year. It would be a good thing if they win under 20.


Disagree. I don't think they are tanking. I don't think they would have signed Frye for what they did if they were. They also probably would not have signed Ridnour.

I think they feel like they've got their 3 lotto picks to develop, several other young guys to develop, they are going to surround them with good lockerroom veterans and a take a shot at getting to the playoffs (in the East) while the young guys develop. 

Given the terms of the contracts they let those guys develop for 2-3 years, hope a couple blossom, and then hope they can trade for or sign a big named free agent at that point.


----------

